# Zardaris New 200 Kanal Bilawal House in Lahore might be a threat to PML-N



## A.Rafay

Launch of Bilawal House in Lahore might be a threat to PML-N






Videos &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Good so now I know that Zardari will not leave pakistan because either PPP will win next election or their is a muq muqa with all other parties.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

200 kanals???

let me guess......he'll argue how much employment is created by "constructing" this compound.

who REALLY funded this? whose funds?


now tell me please where are those thick-headed democracy-loving PPP apologists who were screaming foul about Gen. (r) Musharaff's much smaller farmhouse @ Chak Shahzad?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 200 kanals???
> 
> let me guess......he'll argue how much employment is created by "constructing" this compound.
> 
> who REALLY funded this? whose funds?
> 
> 
> now tell me please where are those thick-headed democracy-loving PPP apologists who were screaming foul about Gen. (r) Musharaff's much smaller farmhouse @ Chak Shahzad?



Musharaf only own a Banglow type house it is much smaller than this! 

Malik riaz is funding this house i guess and he is building it.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 200 kanals???
> 
> let me guess......he'll argue how much employment is created by "constructing" this compound.
> 
> who REALLY funded this? whose funds?
> 
> 
> now tell me please where are those thick-headed democracy-loving PPP apologists who were screaming foul about Gen. (r) Musharaff's much smaller farmhouse @ Chak Shahzad?



Look at the bright side, Zardari is investing in Pakistan.


----------



## A.Rafay

Myth_buster_1 said:


> Look at the bright side, Zardari is investing in Pakistan.



Investing not even 0.5% of total $700 million that he looted from Pakistan and put it in swiss bank account. wow he is investing in Pakistan mubarak ho mubarak ho woh bhi apny mufaad ke liye lol.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

me was just joking .


----------



## notsuperstitious

Doesn't Imran Khan live in a 300 Kanal house in Islamabad? Neat.


----------



## Mani2020

last time i heard this was gifted to him by the owner of bahria town malik riaz


----------



## JAT BALWAN

What is the salary of President of Pakistan?

Leader who has guts & work in favor of public lives in between public not in fortified villas ...


----------



## graphican

what threat to PMLN? Punjab ka theka hai PMLN ke pas? Whole country is for everybody, Zardari chahay Lahore may rahe ya Jahanum may.. he has every right to be where his fate take him. 

I am offended by people pinching our innocent president every now and then. Paison kay elava lia kya hay usne Pakistan walon ka? aik to zymadari li presidency ki ouper se terha terha ki batayn suno. Kabhi socha hai kisi nay aik bandy ko itna raghrayn gay to uska dmagh kharab hi hoga. Usko rehnay do intazar karo dekho kuch to kar kay dekhaye ga hi. Pora Pakistan hi 5 saal me tang aa gea.. touba itna besabra mulq to zardari nay aj se pehle kabhi na dekha. HUH!


----------



## Mani2020

graphican said:


> what threat to PMLN? Punjab ka theka hai PMLN ke pas? Whole country is for everybody, Zardari chahay Lahore may rahe ya Jahanum may.. he has every right to be where his fate take him.



he probably meant by having a hub of PPP in lahore they can exercise a better influence in punjab which was not the case before and lahore being the hub of pml-n can really pose some serious threat to them as far as their political hold is concerned in lahore and punjab


----------



## RabzonKhan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 200 kanals???
> 
> let me guess......he'll argue how much employment is created by "constructing" this compound.
> 
> who REALLY funded this? whose funds?
> 
> 
> now tell me please where are those thick-headed democracy-loving PPP apologists who were screaming foul about Gen. (r) Musharaff's much smaller farmhouse @ Chak Shahzad?


Zolfiqar, Zardari is a crook and there is no argument about that, but don't try to justify Musharrafs corruption by pointing fingers at Zardari. 

The whole Chak Shahzad scheme was a fraud, wasn't it reserved for farming, not residential Palaces?


----------



## BATMAN

Mani2020 said:


> last time i heard this was gifted to him by the owner of bahria town malik riaz



Last time i heard Malik Riaz saying that he paid millions to dawn of judiciary!


----------



## Mani2020

BATMAN said:


> Last time i heard Malik Riaz saying that he paid millions to dawn of judiciary!



i have no idea about that


----------



## Donatello

Zardari probably blackmailed him into paying.


----------



## Emmie

20 Marlas = 1 Kanal

8 Kanals = 1 Acre 

200 Kanal = 25 Acres

1 Kanal = 605 square yards

200 Kanals = 121000 square yards

It's a huge area that too in Lahore, must have been very expensive! According to media reports, construction cost is more than PRs 1 billion.


Question is who funded this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

@Fateh17 imran khan's house is a farmhouse much much cheaper than one in bahria town!


----------



## haviZsultan

How will it be an issue for the PMLN? It is going to unite the two said parties. Both will be visiting each others mansions, having lavish parties... women, drugs, everything. These guys are pretty crazy and their unstated alliance will grow. PMLN if it wanted to topple the government could have left the coalition and abandoned the ministries it had. They never did it-they never formed an opposition.

It would b interesting to find out what will happen once PTI comes to power.

We can expect PTI to join the opposition if they do not win an outright majority.


----------



## HAIDER

Now PPP is Zardari party not Bhutto party anymore. What show of wealth in Pakistan.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Should be hanged


----------



## newdelhinsa

More pictures please. Looks good to me, wonder what influence its architecture has.


----------



## Edevelop

*Zardari's House in Dubai*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

